# Icon for games folder?



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey does anyone have a cool icon for your games folder? I've searched on Google to no avail...

If you have one, please feel free to share it!

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

Kevs, don't know whether you're familiar with this site, but it boasts '928 icon sets for Mac OS X'. You can search by theme.

I post this in case you don't otherwise find what you're looking for.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

nice icon site! I found what I was looking for, thanks!


----------

